# "Talking Cruze" Android integration to Double Din Multimedia



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice but you do not get ATSC with that !!
I guess that is another project .. 

I do like that you took the time to research and figure this out ,, are you fully functional at present ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi thanks for reply. I dont know much information about atsc. I am using this system with internet and it is fully functional.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What country are you in at present ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

hajilulung said:


> Good thread and nice Double Din Multimedia !!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

brian v said:


> What country are you in at present ?


I am Turkish and located in Turkiye.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

I also apply my home pocket projection to my Cruze just like picture which is at below; This is a photoshop workout at the moment. But I tested my Royaltek RPJ 2000 to back of seats. Result is fine! :eusa_clap: Ordered some articles to back window. I will connect this projection to Double Din too for 2nd Zone. Yay! :yahoo:


----------

